
What are some good Django opensource projects like Discourse? - xstartup
Projects like Discourse help me understand the how to the large projects are organized keeping code clean. Is there anything like Discourse for Django?
======
atarashi
The backend for Sentry is a great example of a well-architected Django
project:
[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry)

